# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  دانلود نرم افزار Mysql

## Spentman

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 
1 سوال داشتم من کتاب آموزش Mysql رو گرفتم و لی در نصبش مشکل دارم . یعنی نمیدونم برای استفاده از این نرم افزار باید چه نرم افزارهایی رو داشت . البته قبلا آموزش نصب این نرمافزار رو توی سایت دیده بودم ولی الان هر چه قدر میگردم پیداش نمیکنم .
من 4 نرم افزار زیر رو دارم 
1 - mysql-5.0.37-win32
2 - mysql-connector-net-1.0.9-noinstall
3 - mysql-connector-odbc-3.51.14-win32
4 - mysql-gui-tools-5.0-r11a-win32
آیا به نرم افزارهای دیگه ای هم نیاز هست ؟ اگه هست لطفا لینک دانلود مستقیم نرمافزار رو بدید . در ضمن اگه دوستان لطف کنند نحوه ی نصب این نرم افزار رو هم توضیح بدن ممنون میشم .

----------


## reza_rad

mysql-5.0.37-win32
همین کافیه
این Engine  دیتابیس Mysql  هست. دوتای بعدی کانکتورهاش به برنامه ها هستند و آخری هم یک واسط گرافیکی برای مدیریت پایگاه داده Mysql  .
در کل نصب هر 4 تاش مفیده و بهتره نصبشون کنی.
در مورد نصب هم خیلی راحته فقط یک ویزارد رو باید تا انتها دنبال کنی.

----------


## Spentman

> mysql-5.0.37-win32
> همین کافیه
> این Engine دیتابیس Mysql هست. دوتای بعدی کانکتورهاش به برنامه ها هستند و آخری هم یک واسط گرافیکی برای مدیریت پایگاه داده Mysql .
> در کل نصب هر 4 تاش مفیده و بهتره نصبشون کنی.
> در مورد نصب هم خیلی راحته فقط یک ویزارد رو باید تا انتها دنبال کنی.


سلامممنون الان در ساختن اکانت در قسمت Mysql Administrator مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین .

----------


## Spentman

> سلامممنون الان در ساختن اکانت در قسمت Mysql Administrator مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنین .


سلام
کسی نیست ما رو کمک کنه !!!

----------


## moohssenn

با اجازه آقای reza_rad .
به این آدرس برو 
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.2.html
نسخه 5.2.3.0 رو دانلود کن . 
Windows (x86) ZIP/Setup.EXE
یه ویزارد ساده برای نصب وجود داره . اگه جایی مشکلی داشتی بگو

----------


## mahdi-vb

سلام دوستان 
من به کانکتور mysql-connector-odbc-3.51.14 برای ارتباط با دیتابیس MySQL سایت شخصیم نیاز دارم
سایت MySQL.com مشکل داره و فایل اصلا دانلود نمیشه اگه میشه یه لینک مستقیم بدین !

----------


## vahid4134

سایت mysql مشکل نداره . چون mysql توسط شرکت sun خریداری شده اجازه دانلود رو به ایران نمی ده و باید از آینه ها استفاده کنید. که نزدیک ترین آینه هم به ایران اسرائیل هست که بهتره از اونجا دانلود کنید
آينه تايوان
آدرس آينه : http://mysql.thaiweb.netآدرس مستقيم دريافت پايگاه داده نسخه 5: http://mysql.thaiweb.net/downloads/mysql/5.0.htmlآينه استراليا
آدرس آينه : http://mysql.inspire.net.nzآدرس مستقيم دريافته پايگاه داده نسخه 5: http://mysql.inspire.net.nz/downloads/mysql/5.0.htmlآينه اسرائيل
آدرس آينه : http://mysql.spd.co.ilآدرس مستقيم دريافت پايگاه داده نسخه 5: http://mysql.spd.co.il/downloads/mysql/5.0.htmlدر کل برای دریاف هر فایلی نمی تونید از طریق ip ایران از خود mysql نرم افزار رو تهیه کنید

----------


## webpardaz

من میخوام MY Sql رو دانلود کنم اما متاسفانه از طریق آینه ها هم امکان پذیر نیست دوستان اگه فایل رو دارن یا اطلاعات لازم از جایی که بتونم دانلود رو انجام بدم اون رو در اختیار من بزارن 
با تشکر

----------


## hamid.azhdari

این آدرس برای دانلود : http://www.rasekhoon.net/software/show-85-5130.aspx

یه سری توضیح هم در مورد مای اس کیو ال داده

----------

